# Crockett, Houston county



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Had broke off buck 15 @ yards opening weekend on the evening hunt. Still letting everything walk so far. Good to know I'm hitting stand well before the other buck showed. Just spent time watching a 5 point and a few does this weekend. Don't see any real signs of rut yet. All pigs seem to be gone this year. I'm sure neighboring property's dogs have something to do with that since I have many pictures of them to. lol


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That 2nd deer is a really nice young buck, I'd be willing to bet your hogs will return....WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Old one horn is safe for the year lol. That's a nice 3.5 year old buck in the second picture Keith...he'll be better next year if the rains come.

Hogs...come get some of mine and take them to your place lol.

TH


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Where at, brother? My place is outside of Latexo, just about 2 miles from the blinking light in town, actually. And I've seen a broken off buck at my place that has 5 pts on his intact side. Got a couple of good ones coming pretty regularly, a tall 9pt and a decent 10pt, both at least 5.5yrs and running together for the last several weeks. I'm gunning for either one this weekend, and if I get one, it will be my first whitetail and first kill with a bow. Good luck if you're going this weekend.


----------



## Kid Rodelo (Jun 4, 2010)

I am hunting south of you near Lovelady TX and I think I know where your hogs went. None last year and two differnt sounders of 6 to 8 are showing up regularly this year.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Within the past two weeks, something came through and tore up several swathes of land right near the entrance to our place. 2ft wide by 6-8ft long, looks like someone had a bucket loader and was scraping the top 6" off the ground. Dang hogs!


----------

